

PCLinuxOS gets number 1 spot on Distrowatch; Ubuntu is now number 2 - luccastera
http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070917#editorial

======
SwellJoe
And that's why Distrowatch is invalid as a measurement tool. Nobody uses
PCLinuxOS. It's like five guys for whom Mandriva (the Linux distro seemingly
designed by 14 year old boys) is a little too grown up and serious and Gentoo
(the Linux distro designed for people with way too much of that pesky "time"
thing) is too hard to understand.

